# So I guess losing all those OT games helped us huh?



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

We actually win in OT now!!! Wow what a game. 


I remember dreading OT in the regular season, but now bring it on!

ONE MORE GAME!! :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, we win agains the Lakers in overtime. Then, we beat the Clippers tonight in double-overtime.

Also, the Suns broke their streak of 8 games without winning game by 3pts or less, with that win over the Clippers in game 3.

The Suns must have learned from their mistakes.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WOW. I guess so. I didn't think this was gonna happen...but..

WE DID IT TO JACK AGAIN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Raja killed the joker. Raja is Batman.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol yeah, we're certainly going against the numbers this postseason. Seriously, we wish we had Amare this season. So, wide open and ripe for the taking


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh man....if Amare was healthy....there woulda been a parting for the suns to go to the finals.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I just want to win tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Effen said:


> Oh man....if Amare was healthy....there woulda been a parting for the suns to go to the finals.




that slogan in your signature should be changing from "we're all witnesses" to "the ascension to the throne." Bron is amazing.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> WOW. I guess so. I didn't think this was gonna happen...but..
> 
> WE DID IT TO JACK AGAIN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Raja killed the joker. Raja is Batman.


Jack is not with us. We dont accept him!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Jack is not with us. We dont accept him!!



lol, better hope he's not in PHX monday again. He may jinx you guys haha. j/k


----------

